# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Новый шифровальщик Exte - модификация CryptoMix

## rasskazov

Поступил компьютер с зашифрованными данными на жёстком диске. Зашифрованные файлы (документы, таблицы, изображение, 1С-базы и т.д.) преобразованы в формат FILENAME.EXTE.
FILENAME состоит из 32-х рандомных символов из [A-Z,0-9].
В каждой директории с зашифрованными файлами текстовый файл с именем _HELP_INSTRUCTION.TXT, содержание которого имеет:



> Hello!
> Attention! All Your data was encrypted!
> For specific information, please send us an email with Your ID number:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> We will help You as soon as possible.
> DECRYPT-ID-{уникальный-ID}


Этот вирус-шифровальщик был зафиксирован экспертом в области безопасности Марчелом Ривьеро (Marcelo Rivero) 13 июля:
https://twitter.com/MarceloRivero/st...21761836027908

Господа, с чего начать поиск решения по расшифровке данных. Информации по этому шифровальщику очень мало.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

